# Jacking Up The Outback?



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

We are leaving on a camping trip in the AM and I think I want to rotate two tires on my trailer before I leave in the AM.

In another post I commented how I have one tire wearing more quickly than the other and I want to rotate the two tires on the driver's side to avoid having an issue with the one tire that is wearing.

My question is where exactly do I position my floor jack to raise both tires to pull them off and rotate?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Fanatical1 said:


> We are leaving on a camping trip in the AM and I think I want to rotate two tires on my trailer before I leave in the AM.
> 
> In another post I commented how I have one tire wearing more quickly than the other and I want to rotate the two tires on the driver's side to avoid having an issue with the one tire that is wearing.
> 
> ...


I tried with my floor jack, torwards the rear leaf spring on the frame and I swear I heard the Outback moan loud enough for me to let her down. I used a bottle jack that came with my E-250. I put the jack under the leaf spring shackle, just enough to catch the one side of it and lifted it from there with ease. I have seen pics on here from the "axle flips" where they used a floor jack on each end at the same time with 2 men and large jack stands. I am sure others will answer too but the above bottle jack worked for me. Be careful, lots of weight!
crunchman


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Floor or bottle jack on the shackle T bracket between the tires. Then jack stands just beyond the leaf springs.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

I hook the trailer up to my truck so it can't shift on me when lifting then I use my floor jack on one axel and a bottle jack on the other axel.

I position my floor jack at the rear axel as close to the wheel as possible so I can pick it up on the u bolts that hold the spring in place first then put a jack stand in place should something slip. Since I only have one floor jack I use the bottle jack to pick up the front axel from the same axel location and again put a jack stand under it.

JACK STANDS ARE NOT AN OPTION in my opinion! I have seen too many vehicles slip and fall off jacks and lifts over the years.

I don't mean to scare you but Jack stands will save you from serious injury should a jack slip and we never know when it will happen no matter how careful you are. My left knee was crushed while in the military and I have spent most of my life wishing I had not skipped a saftey step.


----------

